# My hamster is sneezing.



## Louise2612 (Nov 26, 2019)

So my hamster is 1yr and 8 months. He’s losing his fur pretty badly and I’m not sure why. He’s losing his fur at the lower part of his back and on his hip areas. He’s also started sneezing today. I haven’t changed his food, or the type of bedding I use, or anything else for that matter. So I’m not sure what could be causing his sneezing.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He needs to go to the vet as he’s clearly not well.


----------



## Louise2612 (Nov 26, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> He needs to go to the vet as he's clearly not well.


I know that, but I can't afford it right now as I haven't been paid. That's why I'm asking on here for now.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

There is no forum advice that can compensate for lack of vet care. If you ring around vets you might be able to find someone who will see him now and you can work out a payment plan for the next few weeks. And for the future, a vet fund is absolutely essential. Put something away every month for future vet visits, no exceptions. I'm afraid "I haven't been paid yet" just isn't an acceptable excuse.

Saying that, I can't think of anything that would have fur loss and sneezing as symptoms anyway. Allergies to bedding would be the only thing that _could_ cause both but if you haven't changed and this is all recent I just don't know.


----------



## Louise2612 (Nov 26, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> There is no forum advice that can compensate for lack of vet care. If you ring around vets you might be able to find someone who will see him now and you can work out a payment plan for the next few weeks. And for the future, a vet fund is absolutely essential. Put something away every month for future vet visits, no exceptions. I'm afraid "I haven't been paid yet" just isn't an acceptable excuse.
> 
> Saying that, I can't think of anything that would have fur loss and sneezing as symptoms anyway. Allergies to bedding would be the only thing that _could_ cause both but if you haven't changed and this is all recent I just don't know.


alright, thank you anyway.


----------



## Louise2612 (Nov 26, 2019)

Louise2612 said:


> alright, thank you anyway.


update: I took my hamster to the vets he's fine. No parasites, no infection, no nothing. The vet said he's losing his fur due to old age and the sneezing is caused by something either in the air or in his bedding, as he only sneezes every once in a while.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Glad to hear that it isn't anything more serious! 

The advice of putting money aside each week/month for any unexpected vet trips is a good idea


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Veterinary care when required is both a moral and legal obligation regardless of species.


----------



## Louise2612 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tiggers said:


> Veterinary care when required is both a moral and legal obligation regardless of species.


Of course I know this, I've had animals for a while. I agree that putting money aside is a good idea but there's not much I can do if I wasn't getting paid a lot. I've now got a better job and I've already taken him to the vets. My hamster is very important to me, I treat all my animals as if they are my children.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just a thought, as it might be an allergy for something in the air do you use sprays of any kind in the same room as your hamster? Either on yourself or for cleaning? 
Or do you have air fresheners/plug ins etc or those oil things with reeds that give off a nice smell? Anything like that could be the cause.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sometimes allergies can come with age. What bedding is he on?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Found this from www.britishhamsterassociation.org.uk

Hamsters can catch colds from a human or as a result of their cage being placed in a cold room or in a draught. Do not get too close to your hamster if you have a cold, as a hamster with a cold can very easily develop pneumonia Symptoms of a hamster with a cold are much the same as in humans, with sneezing and a discharge from the nose and sometimes the eyes. The hamster will usually be lethargic with fluffed up fur and half closed eyes. A hamster with a cold should be placed immediately in a warm, draught free area, ideally close to a radiator - but not too close. The hamster should be given plenty of bedding material and a mixture of lukewarm milk and water with a teaspoon of honey should help the hamster to recover. If there is no improvement within a couple of days, or the condition worsens, veterinary treatment should be sought immediately, as a course of antibiotics may be needed.


----------

